# 28 Days Later ...



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Advance warning that this thread will go live on Tuesday 6th November, when we shall have been here for 28 days. You all probably know my penchant for threads with film titles. This one will record what the ups and downs of our first 28 days in Cyprus have been.

By then we should have Internet access for our house here, and I shall be starting work in earnest on the www.cypriotdreams.com website (as long as I can separate Ann from our computer when it arrives).

Until then, "Be afraid. Be very afraid."


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

"Be afraid. Be very afraid." :)[/QUOTE said:


> Bring it on! :boxing:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> Advance warning that this thread will go live on Tuesday 6th November, when we shall have been here for 28 days. You all probably know my penchant for threads with film titles. This one will record what the ups and downs of our first 28 days in Cyprus have been.
> 
> By then we should have Internet access for our house here, and I shall be starting work in earnest on the www.cypriotdreams.com website (as long as I can separate Ann from our computer when it arrives).
> 
> Until then, "Be afraid. Be very afraid."



Are you telling us that you have had some "downs" as well as "ups" I seem to re-call that even the recent stormy weather presented an opportunity for an "up" involving a few gallons of village red, a meal, a congenial taverna owner and a couple of stray teetotal expats looking for shelter who were seriously lead astray.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Are you telling us that you have had some "downs" as well as "ups" I seem to re-call that even the recent stormy weather presented an opportunity for an "up" involving a few gallons of village red, a meal, a congenial taverna owner and a couple of stray teetotal expats looking for shelter who were seriously lead astray.


The trouble with allegedly stray teetotal expats is that their voices are muffled when they are sitting down. Teetotal my a***. We, in our sixty years on this planet, have only ever had the occasional dry sherry with the vicar at Christmas and have been totally suborned by the usual suspects since arriving here.

Internet access may be delayed a few days but the thread will go live on Tuesday, come what may. Then a "warts and all" exposé of our life in Cyprus will be unveiled.

On a serious note, we have loved every second of our time here.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> On a serious note, we have loved every second of our time here.


It's the third, fourth, and fifth etc. etc. I'm more concerned about :eyebrows:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

There may be a slight delay to this as the CYTA shop has had one or two problems with our Internet order but only time will tell.

For those considering moving, we had some concerns from reading stuff on forums which have not yet arisen.

Driving in Cyprus is not the nightmare we were led to believe on other forum. As driving is on the correct side of the road, then there is very little difference to UK driving. On many roads drivers do seem to want to join you in the back seat of the car, but we just let them past if they are in the tearing hurry they appear to be in. STOP signs were a little disconcerting as many of them are quite in advance of the junction, and often there are no white lines to stop at. So a little common sense helped us adjust. Traffic is so much lighter here than we ae used to, even when driving in Paphos, so much less stressful. Indication is optional and you will occasionally meet someone cutting the corner so much they appear to be on the pavement on your side of the road.

We may be fortunate in Argaka but we cannot hear any dogs during the day or the night. One of our neighbours has a dog and it occasionally pops into the garden to say hello, but that is that.

The hunting season started last Sunday and we were wondering whether the fields nearby would be filled with bloodthirsty hunters. We heard the occasional shotgun in the distance but apparently no hunting is allowed within 500 metres of occupied residential houses, and so we have not been concerned by this.

The Greek Cypriots we have met have been unfailingly pleasant and helpful, especially when they realise we are attempting to speak their language (not worth bothering about in tavernas and restaurants and bars locally, as the staff do not seem to speak Greek). The most notable change in attitude comes when people ask us how much longer our holiday is going to last, and when we tell them we are making Cyprus our home, they look so pleased and proud.

In the CYTA shop this morning, I was waiting to see the Internet man and he was dealing with a couple of other customers. I sat down to wait and found a young Cypriot man, with a broken wireless router, lurking beside this chap's desk. He was shortly joined by an older woman who sat down at the desk. As the original customers got up, I thought that the concept of the fair queuing system so beloved of the British was not going to happen. Oh well ... but I was wrong. Both the young man and the older woman indicated that I was to go first. Another misconception shattered.

My lovely landlord Demetrious came down to see me regarding the swimming pool and how to maintain it. He spent a long time showing me what to do, and produced chlorine tablets and other chemical bits and pieces, and called in later with a testing kit. We cleaned the pool, set the timers and lights, and discussed the maintenance schedule for winter and summer. He was as concerned as me (he has an identical pool to us in his house at the end of the road) to minimise cost. Not rocket science but now I feel I know what I am doing, and - as he said - he is retired now so every day is Sunday, and to call on him whenever we need help.

Finding a long term rental was so quick and easy, especially when you know the moment you see something that it is right for you. We saw the house on the Tuesday afternoon, decided by Wednesday evening it was right for us, and it was agreed we could move in the following Thursday as we were waiting for pensions and other income to come through. Our lovely landlady said the very next day the the house was ready, and we moved in on Saturday (and did not pay the rent or deposit until the following week when it cleared into our local bank account).

Shopping is an art form and we quickly got into the habit of looking out for the special offers and stocking up when they became available. Some items are occasionally so relatively expensive that we just say we won't bother this week until the price changes. Despite an imminent rise in duty, alcohol is so much cheaper here in the supermarkets that we could not believe it. So when the cheese is expensive, we might just decide to drown our sorrows instead. And the taste of some of the local produce, and the giant rosemary bush in the garden, and ... and ... I could go on and probably will tomorrow.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac,

As ever you are hitting the nail on the head with factual experiences that put the lie to the regular bleat of the whinging ex-pats that proliferate on the other forums.

Every year you can read the whining with regard to the hunters usually led by one particular head case. In fact the normal pattern is a flurry of activity at the start of the season which settles down to some shooting morning and evening. The tales of how many will shoot themselves are exaggerated beyond belief by these obsessives who refuse to accept that this is a Cypriot tradition of hundreds of years which they are carrying out legally in their own country.

Similarly driving is picked on by people who seem to have little experience of driving outside the UK. Over here I describe the majority of driving problems as sloppy standards, including poor lane discipline, lack of signals, illegal use of mobiles, lack of use of seat belts. The 2 worst problems are tailgating and dangerous overtaking. However these are offset by the sheer lack of vehicles compared to other countries making it unlikely that you will actually hit another vehicle. When these critics mention the high death rate they tend to ignore the fact that most fatalities are young people either driving at speed without seat belts or motorcyclists who ride without helmets, both groups tending to hit something when they leave the road. To anyone who insists that driving is bad here I suggest a taxi ride in Cairo. Now that's scary.

Many ex-pats are also critical of the Cypriots for being unfriendly which is nonsense. They have a non-smiling air about them which is mistaken for unfriendliness but the tradition here is for you to greet them when you go in a coffee shop etc rather than them greet you. When you do, the smiles and greetings appear. When you are out and about you can receive and give friendly waves which is a contrast to my complaint in Hampshire of people just ignoring you or offering a reluctant nod if you gave them a Good Morning greeting while out walking.

I don't want to paint a picture of perfection but I equally don't want people to pick up the whinging of a few ex-pats and be influenced by it. I'm glad to see that your constructive attitude is working the same way.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well said Pete. If Cyprus was anything at all like the whingers make it out to be I would not still be here 8 years on and intending to stay here hopefully forever.
You never know what will happen in the future to change plans but as things stand right now I would much rather be here than in the UK.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

What excellent, balanced posts. Exactly what potential Cyprus expats are looking for. Thank you Macmaniac and PeteandSylv. I will be following this thread as closely as 55 days....


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Would like to echo what David & Letitia said. Really helpful.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Nowhere is perfect but Cyprus has been very welcoming. We had an adventure today and went to the Immigration Department in Paphos to seek an appointment. We got slightly lost and Ann raced across the busy road to ask a very dishy, according to her, Cypriot policemand the way. by the tome she came back across the road, she had almost forgotten the directions he had given.

Very friendly and we left with our list of paperwork required, and an appointment on 10th December - which is a lot sooner than we thought.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just casting my mind back over these first twenty-eight days, and it is hard to find many "downs". Life has been made so much simpler due to the friendship and advice of a couple on this forum. With the advice of many on this forum, we have been able to achieve and understand a lot more than we thought we would in the time.

The weather, after such a miserable summer in the UK, has been a bonus and we are both enjoying the feel of the sun on our backs. Even the storms have been fantastic to watch. The only downside has been being trapped in tavernas when the heavens have opened.

Our Greek is coming along slowly but surely, and I am sure we are doing the right thing by attempting to learn the language (spoken initially, and then written). Only time will tell how successful our attempts will be.

Thunderstorms are forecast for tomorrow so goodness knows where we might be stranded ...


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

So nice to hear some positive comments, I am often amazed when I hear folk complaining about the Cypriots  We have been visiting Cyprus for 15yrs and one of the major reasons we come back time and time again are the locals. We have met and stayed friends with Cypriots and we have also been on the recieving end of some warm generosity from complete strangers, lovely people.
I think that coming to Cyprus and neither expecting, nor looking for little Britain helps.
I am just itching to get over and start our new life........hopefully not long now


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Our container ship docked in Limassol yesterday and so we are now waiting to see when the agents contact us and tell us when they are delivering our stuff. It will make such a difference. Our landlord/landlady have been moving their furniture out of our villa as we make decisions on what we are going to keep and what we do not need. It has made a real difference to us, as the villa was let fully furnished - which we just did not need. But as we are moving from a one-bedroomed apartment to a three-bedroomed villa, it save us haing to buy stuff (i.e. guest beds and bedroom furniture).

This may be useful to other people looking to rent and not considering fully-furnished places where it might be possible to agree unfurnished or partly-furnished. It certainly widens the field.

The S1 form and its accompanying documentation has been fun. Our form was addressed to us at our temporary accommodation in Polis, and gave all the information we required for fulfilling the requirements of healthcare ... in SPAIN. Well done, guys. Keep taking the tablets.

One of the pieces of information on the letter told us we needed a certificate of residence from the police station. So off I trot to Polis Police Station and they were all p*****g themselves that the authorities in the UK thought Polis was in Spain. One nice guy had worked for immigration for fourteen years before joining the police and he explained what to do. One more box ticked.

By the way, if anyone gets a Paphos map from the Cyrpus Tourist Office then the Immigration Department is nowhere near where it is on the map. Once our computer equipment arrives, I'll scan the map with the actual location of the Immigration Department on it if it would help anyone.

Party time tonight as Miki of Miki's Taverna in Polis has invited us to his Name Day party. So tomorrow's bulletin may be a little later than usual.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

I can only agree with all that MacManiac and PeteandSylv are saying - my experiences of Cyorus and Cypriots matches what they have found. Though I haven't moved there yet (due mid-April now!) I lived there 
in the late '70s and have had many enjoyable holidays since and have found the Cypriot people unfailingly helpful and welcoming - I can't wait to get there and start MY new life!

I shall follow the post with interest....

Regards to all,

David


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Hats off to Cyta as we called into the shop in Polis on Tuesday, they sent engineers out on Thursday to check that a line was present, and they came back this morning to connect us to the internet. We are now online, and as we have been connected before 1st December they will, apparently, double our connection speed at no extra cost from then.

BT eat your hearts out.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Hats off to Cyta as we called into the shop in Polis on Tuesday, they sent engineers out on Thursday to check that a line was present, and they came back this morning to connect us to the internet. We are now online, and as we have been connected before 1st December they will, apparently, double our connection speed at no extra cost from then.
> 
> BT eat your hearts out.


The CYTA speed doubling _starts _on 1 December at no extra cost to anyone! Now that you are connected it's worth looking at switching to Primetel if you want to save some dosh. They completed their speed doubling in October and their Phone/Internet/Mobile package is €33 per month.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I watched Question Time last night which came from your old stomping ground...Bexhill.
It only made me more determined to get out of this crazy place, I realised that shouting at the TV is counterproductive, they can't hear me and even if they did my views would mean nothing. 
For the sake of my sanity Cyprus calls.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> The CYTA speed doubling _starts _on 1 December at no extra cost to anyone! Now that you are connected it's worth looking at switching to Primetel if you want to save some dosh. They completed their speed doubling in October and their Phone/Internet/Mobile package is €33 per month.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for that, Pete. Everything is happening at once and - even with some fairly dramatic thunderstorms outside - we are pretty happy with life. We'll look into Primetel as well.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> I watched Question Time last night which came from your old stomping ground...Bexhill.
> It only made me more determined to get out of this crazy place, I realised that shouting at the TV is counterproductive, they can't hear me and even if they did my views would mean nothing.
> For the sake of my sanity Cyprus calls.


Question Time came from Bexhill about two and a half years ago, if memory serves, as I had a ticket and asked my question on the programme. Happy days. No doubt it was from the De La Warr Pavilion.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Thanks for that, Pete. Everything is happening at once and - even with some fairly dramatic thunderstorms outside - we are pretty happy with life. We'll look into Primetel as well.


I hope its useful. The thunderstorms are good fun (for a while) although I am thoroughly fed up with the ridiculous number of power cuts we are having every time there is a flash of lightning.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I hope its useful. The thunderstorms are good fun (for a while) although I am thoroughly fed up with the ridiculous number of power cuts we are having every time there is a flash of lightning.
> 
> Pete


I am sure we are in that honeymoon phase as we even thought yesterday's power cuts were good fun as we drank wine by candlelight. The Cyta engineer told us yesterday's power cuts were caused by a problem in Nicosia?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I am sure we are in that honeymoon phase as we even thought yesterday's power cuts were good fun as we drank wine by candlelight. The Cyta engineer told us yesterday's power cuts were caused by a problem in Nicosia?


The "problem in Nicosia" is a standard boilerplate excuse, I think! We've had 3 today already and I'm sorry to say your honeymoon period regarding power cuts is likely to be short lived. It gets more than annoying when you lose the loaf that is baking and just wait until your wife can't use the hairdryer just before you go out!

Don't forget to keep an eye on the pool. I've had to pump some water out of our's this morning.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> The "problem in Nicosia" is a standard boilerplate excuse, I think! We've had 3 today already and I'm sorry to say your honeymoon period regarding power cuts is likely to be short lived. It gets more than annoying when you lose the loaf that is baking and just wait until your wife can't use the hairdryer just before you go out!
> 
> Don't forget to keep an eye on the pool. I've had to pump some water out of our's this morning.
> 
> Pete


Our pool looks a little bit fuller than yesterday but, despite my expert course from Demetrious, I have no idea how to pump water out. We haven't started baking our own bread, yet, and the hair dryer is still on the ship docked in Limassol. Having been married six years, the honeymoon period is not over yet (my lovely wife tells me) so it will be interesting to see how long the Cyprus honeymoon period will last.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Our pool looks a little bit fuller than yesterday but, despite my expert course from Demetrious, I have no idea how to pump water out. We haven't started baking our own bread, yet, and the hair dryer is still on the ship docked in Limassol. Having been married six years, the honeymoon period is not over yet (my lovely wife tells me) so it will be interesting to see how long the Cyprus honeymoon period will last.


You may have a rotary valve control for your pool system. One of these settings will drain.

If your wife says you're still in the honeymoon period you definitely don't want power cuts or do you?

Will Argaka be blessed with a mini MacManiac? 

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

It's too wet to venture outside to look. I'll ask Demetrious tomorrow. At our age a mini MacManiac would be a miracle. Perhaps not the thing to mention to Ann at our housewarming party, Pete ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I always find it amazing that when people are complaining about power cuts we never seem to have one. We have speculated that the reason we don't get them is because we are maybe on the same line as the general hospital but it dosnt seem likely that the weather god looks at the hospital and says we'd better not knock their power out down there.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Our pool looks a little bit fuller than yesterday but, despite my expert course from Demetrious, I have no idea how to pump water out. We haven't started baking our own bread, yet, and the hair dryer is still on the ship docked in Limassol. Having been married six years, the honeymoon period is not over yet (my lovely wife tells me) so it will be interesting to see how long the Cyprus honeymoon period will last.


What you do, you put a piece of plastic pipe in the pool and the other end at a lower point, then you suck for all you are worth until the chlorinated water goes in your mouth, drop the pipe to the lower angle and there you have it..... pool being emptied....Tyke style.:lol::lol:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

This may be old news but we discovered, in our dealings with Cyta, that the broadband/Internet only option is called a "naked line" if you don't require a landline on which to make calls. This makes it a cheaper option so I thought I would mention it to those yet to take the plunge with connecting to the Internet.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> This may be old news but we discovered, in our dealings with Cyta, that the broadband/Internet only option is called a "naked line" if you don't require a landline on which to make calls. This makes it a cheaper option so I thought I would mention it to those yet to take the plunge with connecting to the Internet.


Not old news at all as I have not heard of this option. I can't see it on CYTA's price list so can I ask what speed connection you have and how much is it?

When I was with CYTA I used to get 3 bills each month: 1 for the line rental and calls, 1 for the broadband physical connection and 1 for the ISP services!

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

All this talk of internet connections is making me jealous, ours was damaged recently so we are in a Polis storm shelter catching up.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad we came out to the Polis storm shelter for a while and the food, as ever, was delicious, the drink in adequate quantities, and the company great. For anyone in the area who has not tried the mussels at Miki's Tavern, you are missing a treat.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

STOP PRESS: the removal company have just telephoned and our furniture and other stuff will be delivered between 12.00 and 15.00 on Tuesday. That's tomorrow. We cannot wait. Another piece of the jigsaw falls into place. YIPPEE ... (as you might have guessed, we are quite pleased with this news).


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

09.30 and the downstairs of the house has been cleared of all the furniture belonging to our landlord. We have stored it in the guest bedroom downstairs, as Frederiki is away in South Africa for a few weeks and when she comes back, we can remove it to one of her other houses. All sorts of plans have been made for where we are going to put our furniture, but no doubt Ann will be fine-tuning and moving things back and forth for the next few weeks. 

We bought a gas heater from Paps yesterday and then returned to buy the regulator and the tubing, which - of course - were on a shelf in front of the butchery counter and nowhere near the heaters. There were eight there on special offer on Sunday, but only two remained on Monday. Jubilee clips were sourced at the little hardware shop down the road, where the lady and I had an interesting conversation in my pidgin Greek and she in her pidgin English describing jubilee clips. We both persevered and two jubilee clips at the price of 50 cents the pair were purchased.

Next in line for preparation for winter is to curtain off the kitchen area and the staircase so that we are not heating the whole open-plan area of the house. Who ever said life would be dull in Cyprus?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Our stuff has arrived and is totally undamaged. Brilliant service from the UK company and their Cypriot counterparts. Recommendations and website addresses tomorrow.

We have a lot of packing cases (used for exporting) which are about to go in the skip. Free to a good home. We shall keep them until Thursday but if anyone would like some or all of them, and can collect from Argaka, please let me know.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Did the removal company not offer to collect the packing cases? They did with us although we never got round to phoning them and gave them away to an ex-pat who was returning to the UK!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Did the removal company not offer to collect the packing cases? They did with us although we never got round to phoning them and gave them away to an ex-pat who was returning to the UK!
> 
> Pete


They removed all the packing cases from furniture etc. but we did not want them unpacking our smaller stuff, which we want to take our time over. So loads of stuff free to those packing up and moving ... and it makes the housewarming simpler and quicker to organise - so will be seeing you soon.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Did you manage to get a good nights sleep in your own bed?

Be careful when unpacking those boxes as it would be a shame if a piece of glassware were to travel all the way from Bexhill to Argaka only to be dropped on a tiled kitchen floor.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sleeping in our own bed was even better than we had dreamed. As yet nothing has been dropped but there are an abundance of hard surfaces to drop things on.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

MacManiac said:


> Our stuff has arrived and is totally undamaged. Brilliant service from the UK company and their Cypriot counterparts. Recommendations and website addresses tomorrow.
> 
> We have a lot of packing cases (used for exporting) which are about to go in the skip. Free to a good home. We shall keep them until Thursday but if anyone would like some or all of them, and can collect from Argaka, please let me know.


Will be very interested in the recommendations etc., as we hope to be on the move before too long. Did custome come to the house, and if so how did that go?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

The removal company dealt with customs at Limassol and it was straight-forward. We had nothing to do once we had engaged the, to complete the removal. Their price was totally inclusive. Hope that helps.


----------



## floydian_janner (Oct 22, 2012)

I will be following this thread with great interest, as I have done 55 Days.... a whole load of really good information, which I will be making use of, hoping to move over with my lady in about 2 years, when we both can retire!, never too early to begin the research though I reckon. I gather that you moved pretty much a full home over, Beds, Suite etc, appliances as well?, sounds like you picked your movers well 

I am also quite familiar with Cyprus, being a veteran of two RAF tours over there (Troodos & Akrotiri) and have been back a few times on holiday, but I am in no doubt that moving over full time as a civvy is an entirely different proposition, but I have a brother already over there in Paphos, so he may be some help when I decide to alert him!

Please keep on with the helpful and entertaining info, and all good luck with your new life, cant wait to be following you!


Al (Devon)


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Come on in - the water's lovely.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

MacManiac said:


> The removal company dealt with customs at Limassol and it was straight-forward. We had nothing to do once we had engaged the, to complete the removal. Their price was totally inclusive. Hope that helps.


Thank you very much 
for that, one more thing less to worry about!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Another trip to Paphos today. Nowhere near as confusing as our first visit - just avoid the Tourist Board road map of the city, as either the scale is wrong or ...

Made a quick detour to the Alien & Immigration Department, just to make sure we could find it before our appointment on 10th December. Then it was on to the Supersaver DIY Store, and lots of little bits bought.

With winter approaching, I wore my long trousers (how redolent of school) - although with temperatures today, if I had been in the UK, there would have been comments about " Summer arriving at last." How quickly the body acclimatises.

Our indoor palm arrived from the garden centre today and sits, in pride of place, on the landing half-way up the stairs. From there it is about 25 feet to the ceiling (the plant is about 12 feet tall) and apparently growth is about 4 inches a year. So no problems until we are too old to care.

Our lovely landlord, Demetrious, called in today with bags of mandarini and clementini, and offers of cuttings of all sorts for our garden. As he says, now he is retired, every day is Sunday.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Oooh I am so envious, believe it or not we are still getting the house ready to sell......each room we decorated revealed plastering that needed to be done or carpets that looked grotty once the decorating was complete. Anyway its almost done, we just have 2 make the garden look a bit more appealing, no mean feat at this time of year lol. Fingers crossed it sells quickly.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

bwfcwood said:


> Oooh I am so envious, believe it or not we are still getting the house ready to sell......each room we decorated revealed plastering that needed to be done or carpets that looked grotty once the decorating was complete. Anyway its almost done, we just have 2 make the garden look a bit more appealing, no mean feat at this time of year lol. Fingers crossed it sells quickly.


Indeed. Good luck, then get your butts out here.!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

That is the plan, at this stage I am tempted to just pack a suitcase and 'arrive' lol.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Liking the sound of all this! Can't wait to join you lucky people out there - we are still on schedule to arrive mid-April next year. Sold the house the same day we put it on the market - lucky me - and everything else is falling into place. even got some (self) employment lined up and it looks as if my present Company will want me to work for them on a remote basis via internet for a year or so until my replacement is up to speed. Gets better and better!

See you all in February maybe, when we come out to look again at areas and some specific houses for rent and a couple of possible purchases.

Regards,

David


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We are going Feb as well, gotta check in at my job and like you we will be looking at accommodation. Can't wait


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> That is the plan, at this stage I am tempted to just pack a suitcase and 'arrive' lol.


We were tempted to do that at one stage but - the comfort of having your own stuff around you - is worth waiting for.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes we will wait & sort things out properly........it's very tempting though x


----------



## Adrian1959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi David
Sounds like you are in similar situation as ourselves - our house sold same day it went on market too and we are looking to move out end of April. Out to visit end of Feb so we can find a rental for at least the first year. Whereabouts are you looking to settle ?
Regards
Adrian & Jan


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Adrian1959 said:


> Hi David
> Sounds like you are in similar situation as ourselves - our house sold same day it went on market too and we are looking to move out end of April. Out to visit end of Feb so we can find a rental for at least the first year. Whereabouts are you looking to settle ?
> Regards
> Adrian & Jan


Hello Adrian, Jan,

We are torn at the moment between the Limassol wine region villages in the Troodos foothills and the west coast villages - Ayio Georgios, and above and also towards Polis and Latchi. Like the wine region villages and have some Cypriot friends in the region but property probably 20% more expensive. we keep looking and will try to decide in February (we arrive on the 20th for 10 days) hopefully. We may rent for a period as lots of people on the forum have recommended - at least it gives a stability to moving date etc. without the vagaries of purchasing involved!

What about you?

I see you are in Colchester - we used to live in Brightlingsea, just down the road!

Best regards,

DAvid & Christine


----------



## Adrian1959 (Nov 11, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Hello Adrian, Jan,
> 
> We are torn at the moment between the Limassol wine region villages in the Troodos foothills and the west coast villages - Ayio Georgios, and above and also towards Polis and Latchi. Like the wine region villages and have some Cypriot friends in the region but property probably 20% more expensive. we keep looking and will try to decide in February (we arrive on the 20th for 10 days) hopefully. We may rent for a period as lots of people on the forum have recommended - at least it gives a stability to moving date etc. without the vagaries of purchasing involved!
> 
> ...


Hi David & Christine
We are looking to rent in Vrysoulles which is on the Famgusta border. Its a lovely little village but up until this year we were thinking of Polis or Argaka. Dont know why but it just felt more homely and somewhere we could settle, with beaches and life not too far away if we need a fix. Hope we have made the right decision, but if we rent we can travel around during the rental period and move at a later date if we find a better area. Its very difficult to decide without being there. We cant really come before our house completes as there is so much to do and sort so will have to be end of February for us. Will be strange to bring coats and jumpers ) 
Small world, we know Brightlingsea well and often walk our dog Alfie along the 'beach' there
Hope you find what you are looking for - keep us posted
Best regards
Adrian & Jan


----------



## SarahMcG (Sep 23, 2012)

Great to hear that you and Anne have settled in so well. My mum has said much the same as yourself about the people, way of life etc. they've been out there for 4 weeks now and she's loving every minute of it. Can't wait to come out and join them in 7 weeks time for 11 days.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

SarahMcG said:


> Great to hear that you and Anne have settled in so well. My mum has said much the same as yourself about the people, way of life etc. they've been out there for 4 weeks now and she's loving every minute of it. Can't wait to come out and join them in 7 weeks time for 11 days.


Yes, we've been here for getting on eight weeks (five weeks today in the villa) and loving every minute of it (apart from the fact that our post is still not being delivered - even the self-addressed envelope I posted to myself in Polis on Monday). We shall see what the postal department head in Paphos has to say when I ring him on Monday.

Preparations well under way for our housewarming party tomorrow, and the weather promises fine. I wonder how many will be brave enough to take a dip in the pool (I suppose that depends on how well the party goes). 

I cannot believe we are sitting on our balcony, in our dressing gowns, in December. Incredible. We still can't help smiling when we go to the supermarket and see all the Christmas decorations, especially the snow-covered cottages (Charles Dickens has a lot to answer for).

I wonder what's next ...


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

In the UK the supermarkets were somewhere to avoid, here they are a source of fun, the checkout girls have time to exchange pleasantries if you make the effort and even though we are on the run up to xmas they still aren't heaving.

Did you post the address of the party on Facebook or is it an exclusive event.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> In the UK the supermarkets were somewhere to avoid, here they are a source of fun, the checkout girls have time to exchange pleasantries if you make the effort and even though we are on the run up to xmas they still aren't heaving.
> 
> Did you post the address of the party on Facebook or is it an exclusive event.


That last comment is going to cost you a very large drink when we next take shelter from the storms in Polis


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Well here we are with the sun beating down out of a cloudless sky, and the preparations just about complete. Looking forward to renewing acquaintances and meeting people for the first time (if they turn out to be awful, then we don't need to invite them back). Next party definitely planned will be to celebrate my 60th birthday, and hopefully we shall choose a lovely day in March. Work was never this much fun, although my regimental CO may well disagree.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Save some parties until we get put there in April!! We feeling left out here in frosty England....

Enjoy,

David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well this takes the biscuit In the 8 years we have lived in Cyprus we have never had a tarantula in our house. We go to Martins house and have a really pleasant afternoon enjoying great company and the reprobate seems to have put a huge tarantula in my handbag which escaped as soon as we got home and put the fear of god into me. 
Dennis must have thought I was being murdered when he heard me screaming and he bravely came to my rescue and clobbered the beast to death before the dog or cat could get it and end up being bitten.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Well this takes the biscuit In the 8 years we have lived in Cyprus we have never had a tarantula in our house. We go to Martins house and have a really pleasant afternoon enjoying great company and the reprobate seems to have put a huge tarantula in my handbag which escaped as soon as we got home and put the fear of god into me.
> Dennis must have thought I was being murdered when he heard me screaming and he bravely came to my resuce and clobbered the beast to death before the dog or cat could get it and end up being bitten.


That would be my worst nightmare....no, not going to Martin and Ann's, but one of those I was altering the seating in my car and there were 2 of the things under the seats, I had to ring someone to come and move them otherwise the kids would've had to get a taxi from the airport........:spider:

This morning at 5am, as I made my way out to the dog shelter, a massive stick insect, as big as a small child,was on the house door!

I shouted 'I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here....!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> This morning at 5am, as I made my way out to the dog shelter, a massive stick insect, as big as a small child,was on the house door!
> 
> I shouted 'I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here....!


Now that is a BIG stick insect


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

No stick insects or tarantulas here in very wet and cold Yorkshire.Snow forecast for tomorrow.
Terry asks if Dennis was acting out his 'James Bond Fantasy' as in Dr, No, when the tarantula was crawling up his body , under the sheet.I can just imagine the music belting out as Dennis clobbered the beast.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

terry&jane said:


> No stick insects or tarantulas here in very wet and cold Yorkshire.Snow forecast for tomorrow.
> Terry asks if Dennis was acting out his 'James Bond Fantasy' as in Dr, No, when the tarantula was crawling up his body , under the sheet.I can just imagine the music belting out as Dennis clobbered the beast.


You wouldn't have heard the music for my screams


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Well this takes the biscuit In the 8 years we have lived in Cyprus we have never had a tarantula in our house. We go to Martins house and have a really pleasant afternoon enjoying great company and the reprobate seems to have put a huge tarantula in my handbag which escaped as soon as we got home and put the fear of god into me.
> Dennis must have thought I was being murdered when he heard me screaming and he bravely came to my rescue and clobbered the beast to death before the dog or cat could get it and end up being bitten.


Did you only find one of them, I wonder what happened to the others.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Martin and Ann, we really enjoyed ourselves and the company yesterday.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Did you only find one of them, I wonder what happened to the others.


Oh it was you was it? I was blaming Martin


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone seen our pet tarantula, which we raised from the time its mother abandoned it?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Has anyone seen our pet tarantula, which we raised from the time its mother abandoned it?


Oooh um Dennis splattered it to death. We wondered why the little beastie was wearing a collar:sorry:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

If that is the diamond-encrusted collar I bought at fabulous expense, then please send it back


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

terry&jane said:


> No stick insects or tarantulas here in very wet and cold Yorkshire.Snow forecast for tomorrow.


Give over! It was a balmy 4° C earlier tonight!! You've been spoilt, that's the trouble.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Give over! It was a balmy 4° C earlier tonight!! You've been spoilt, that's the trouble.


We're expecting arctic nights next week....9 degrees, electric blanket at the ready.:Cry:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Monday 10th - Paphos Immigration at 10.00 - papers all in order (as far as we can work out) and so we shall see what happens.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just returned from Paphos where I watched Cyprus defeat Slovenia 52 - 8. Good crowd, the floodlights worked and a great deal of fun for 5.00 Euros. I cannot remember how much it last cost me at Twickenham but it was a little more than that, and I couldn't park the car for free outside the ground.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> Monday 10th - Paphos Immigration at 10.00 - papers all in order (as far as we can work out) and so we shall see what happens.


If you fail the test then don't worry, the British High Commission is only a short walk from the prison at Nicosia so someone should be with you quite soon after you arrive.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> If you fail the test then don't worry, the British High Commission is only a short walk from the prison at Nicosia so someone should be with you quite soon after you arrive.


Shall I start getting together a Red Cross food parcel just in case?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Shall I start getting together a Red Cross food parcel just in case?


Preparing for the worst - as ever


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

The news you have all been waiting for ... MacManiac and Mrs MacManiac have been to Immigration today. We arrived slightly early and had numbers 34 and 35. Our estimated appointment time was 10.00. At 9.55 the girl came out of the office and called for 31 - no show. 32 - no show. 33 - no show. 34 and 35 were called and we were in. A very pleasant young lady wished us a cheery good morning, asked for our paperwork (which had had placed in the order on the original form), and handed back the extra copies (belt and braces). Eleven minutes later, after paying seventeen euros and a few cents, we left the office with the yellow forms and pink receipts.

Despite the postings on some forums, it was easy and straightforward. The staff were polite and gave only a cursory glance at our paperwork (bank statements were literally glanced at), and that was that.

Anyone who would like any more detail, and who have not been through the process, please PM me and we shall be happy to help.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh dear, and you were SO looking forward to Xmas in Nicosia!



Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

You never know - one of our new "friends" might collaborate with the authorities


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> Oh dear, and you were SO looking forward to Xmas in Nicosia!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


And I was looking forward to getting rid of unwanted Christmas food, too ripe cheese, hard chocs with teeth marks in, naff crackers, cheap, but not cheerful, mince pies. :xmascandle:

oh well.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> And I was looking forward to getting rid of unwanted Christmas food, too ripe cheese, hard chocs with teeth marks in, naff crackers, cheap, but not cheerful, mince pies. :xmascandle:
> 
> oh well.


Just remember "Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition".


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just registered with the British High Commission - what a peculiar process and a rather clunky website - not a great advert for the UK. But another job ticked off the list. Heading for the "Office of the Citizen" in Polis to sort out what is required for registering for health provision at the local hospital.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> Just registered with the British High Commission - what a peculiar process and a rather clunky website - not a great advert for the UK.


You want to try talking to them, very unhelpful. 

What is the next task on the list??


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Just registered with the British High Commission


What is this for?

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> What is this for?
> 
> Pete


Good morning Pete,

I haven't the faintest idea what this is for? I seem to remember that it was suggested that it was a good idea, but it must have just crept onto the list of things to do. Perhaps other people might know ... doesn't that sound completely mad


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Good morning Pete,
> 
> I haven't the faintest idea what this is for? I seem to remember that it was suggested that it was a good idea, but it must have just crept onto the list of things to do. Perhaps other people might know ... doesn't that sound completely mad


That wasn't the answer I was expecting !!!!!

Perhaps it ensures you get a visitor for your Nicosia break.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I think, in retrospect, that the High Commission is meant to inform UK citizens when there are alerts which they need to be aware of (but probably not a 1 + 1 deal at the supermarket on bleach). After a day of needless celebration after our immigration success my razor-sharp intellect may be a little blunt this morning.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just come across this website for learning Greek. I don't know how effective it will be but it's another string to the bow.

PIK - TV


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If the British High commission have oyur details on files they will alert you in case of any emergencies. We got a notifcation from them when the bird flu was on telling us how to avoid catching it
Also if there should be an outbreak of war or anything like that they will know you are here and theat you need evacuating etc.
You need to renew your egistration every year or they will assume you have gone back to the UK.
It isnt too much of a hassel as you can do it online. 
See the sticky thread.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Just come across this website for learning Greek. I don't know how effective it will be but it's another string to the bow.
> 
> PIK - TV


I use that one Its easy to follow.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacManiac said:


> I think, in retrospect, that the High Commission is meant to inform UK citizens when there are alerts which they need to be aware of (but probably not a 1 + 1 deal at the supermarket on bleach). After a day of needless celebration after our immigration success my razor-sharp intellect may be a little blunt this morning.



When I was invited into the North by the authorities without undergoing the usual formalities to sort out a visa issue I approached the BHC for advice. The telephone enquiry didn't yield any results. The web site indicated the opening hours and when we turned up they were closed and a disembodied voice safely ensconced behind high railings and a locked gate told us to sod off. 

I advised that the web site indicated that they should be open and the voice said "well were are closed" and that was the end of the conversation.

The Swedes by comparison were most welcoming, so maybe we should all register with them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> When I was invited into the North by the authorities without undergoing the usual formalities to sort out a visa issue I approached the BHC for advice. The telephone enquiry didn't yield any results. The web site indicated the opening hours and when we turned up they were closed and a disembodied voice safely ensconced behind high railings and a locked gate told us to sod off.
> 
> I advised that the web site indicated that they should be open and the voice said "well were are closed" and that was the end of the conversation.
> 
> The Swedes by comparison were most welcoming, so maybe we should all register with them.


You would be most welcome :clap2:

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I have always tried to recount our Cyprus experiences honestly and today we had our first negative experience - and how negative it was. After going to the Citizens' Service Centre in Polis to start the process of registering for health care, and being told that our cards would take about four weeks to arrive, we were also told what paperwork we needed to take up to the hospital before then if we needed treatment. This would also cover my repeat prescriptions.

So, having been advised the middle of the day was the best time to go, I drove to Polis Hospital. Not being very clear where to go, I wandered into the Outpatients' Department (which, by luck, is the right place to go) and went to one of the windows. In my best Greek, in asked whether the woman spoke English. "No" was the reply, and she then completely ignored me. I went to the Pharmacy window and a hand was held out for a piece of paper I was not carrying. The same conversation took place and so I rang a friend to ask where to go.

He directed me to another window, "Registrations", where the surly young man at the window said he did not speak English and to come back on another day. I asked, in my fledgling Greek, whether tomorrow was a better day. He told me he did not know and walked away.

I could not find a single person to help, or in fact anyone who could speak English or who was prepared to try and understand my Greek. The general attitude was one of surliness and there was a "couldn't care less attitude". Sadly, also, I have never been in a hospital (except for one in Cambodia years ago) which was dirtier.

So I return in a couple of days with a friend who knows the system and will try and sort the problem out for me. My medication lasts another week and then ...

God help me if I ever needed medical treatment up there.

I feel really down about this, as our experience of officialdom and the Cypriot people we have met, has been so positive.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It was inevitable that in time you would fall foul of something negative particularly with regard to officialdom over here. All you can do is ride the storm and smile at them. You'll get there eventually.

Should you run short of medication just ask confidently for your drugs by name at a pharmacist. As long as you know what you want they always seem to sell it to you, a prescription is not necessary. 

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> It was inevitable that in time you would fall foul of something negative particularly with regard to officialdom over here. All you can do is ride the storm and smile at them. You'll get there eventually.
> 
> Should you run short of medication just ask confidently for your drugs by name at a pharmacist. As long as you know what you want they always seem to sell it to you, a prescription is not necessary.
> 
> Pete


I know you are right Pete, but I was just not prepared for that sort of attitude in a hospital. I went straight to the pharmacy I normally use in Polis, and talked to him about the situation. Unfortunately he could help with some of the medication but not the stuff which keeps me alive 

I have left Ann stewing about this at home while I have repaired to the pub for a stress-relieving pint or two. It renews my determination to get to grips with the language. I am sure Greek Cypriots who do not speak English would find hospitals in the UK to be just as daunting, but I do feel there would be an effort to help a "foreigner" rather than just dismiss or ignore them.

The new barmaid at our local bar is the daughter of the village mukhtar and she was appalled, and will tell her father !!! I suppose I was so taken aback about the whole situation, I fired off a post to this thread. We were so relieved not to have to go to Paphos Hospital (after hearing of the doom and gloom on so many forums about the way in which things were done there), that I thought that the experience at Polis would be so much better.

I chatted to a friend about this by phone, and explained that I expected people there would be helpful. Being an experienced Cyprus hand, he said that they did not need to be because it was the patients who were in need - not the staff.

No doubt I will have cooled down by tomorrow night, and we are looking forward to our meal with you. If I rant tomorrow night, just order another round of drinks and have them put on my bill.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I know you are right Pete, but I was just not prepared for that sort of attitude in a hospital. I went straight to the pharmacy I normally use in Polis, and talked to him about the situation. Unfortunately he could help with some of the medication but not the stuff which keeps me alive
> 
> I have left Ann stewing about this at home while I have repaired to the pub for a stress-relieving pint or two. It renews my determination to get to grips with the language. I am sure Greek Cypriots who do not speak English would find hospitals in the UK to be just as daunting, but I do feel there would be an effort to help a "foreigner" rather than just dismiss or ignore them.
> 
> ...


Good to know about this things. As a diabetic I need to be able to get my insuline. I will have supply for 6 months with me so hopefully we will sort things out before its gone.

Its one good thing with Germany. Here the doctors and other staff is really for the patients, not the other way around

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I was at the General in Paphos for a prescription on Monday. A lot quicker this time.

I do remember waiting to get stitches out from a knee gash when the nurse was yelling at a patient to speak Greek seeing they were in Cyprus, the patient was English, a bit of a slanging match took place.....I was in next to see her ! Kalimera seemed to soothe her !!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We have only had to attend Pafos general on one occasion when my Aunt fell near the harbour while on holiday. The cafe owner sent for the ambulance ( a transit van ) & we were taken to the hospital. I must say the care my Aunt received was exemplary. There were obvious difficulties with the language barrier but she was well looked after & the staff were friendly. As a nurse I tend to be quite critical & although standards were maybe not as good as they may be at home I had no complaints regarding the level of care or the attitude of staff toward my Aunt. We shall see for ourselves when we go through the process. .... fingers crossed


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to the good offices of a friend, I managed to make some sense of Polis Hospital. The lovely Chrisou sorted out the way forward, and despite a rude and unhelpful girl in the pharmacy, I managed to get some of the medication I needed. However two of the items I require are not available, except by visiting a private pharmacist. When I went to see a pharmacist he greeted me with the news that it was going to cost me nearly 130 Euros a month for the drugs. I don't think so ... back to the hospital to see what alternatives they can offer.

But a big thank you to the gorgeous Chrisou and the ever-helpful Dave, who even came back and fitted a timer to control our immersion hearter - and with my rather poor selection of tools as well. Out for a meal in Simou tonight and another day dawns tomorrow


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Three weeks and one day ago we went to the Citizens' Office in Polis to fill in the forms for our medical cards. The very helpful girl said it would be about three weeks for them to arrive, and to return to the office in four weeks if they failed to arrive. Yesterday was New Years' Day and obviously no postal delivery. Today our cards arrived. Pretty impressive stuff given the holiday period.


----------

